# More Questions VAF4A & Appendix 2



## HW2009 (Aug 13, 2012)

More questions. Thank you in advance for any advice.

*VAF4A *

1. On which date do you wish to travel to the UK. Do I list the actual date we intend to fly (we haven’t booked tickets of course) or do we need to back date it to make sure we have the visa in time? We hope to apply the first of September and we plan on paying for priority

2. Also the intended travel date needs to correspond with the travel itinerary that we provide for supporting evidence right?

*VAF4A Appendix 2*

1. I know I read this answer, but I just want to double check, Appendix 2 VAF4A November 2012 is the most current form which I fill out in Black ink correct?

2. If we fall under Category A part 3 B. 
Then Part 3A is left completely blank
We Fill out Part 3B
Leave Part 3C, 3D, 3E, 3F and Part 4 & 5 completely blank
However we do still include all those pages with the application.


2. Part 1 Question 1.7 (When did you last see your sponsor DD/MM/YYYY)

We know the date that we want to apply for the application and three days prior to that my husband will be going to Canada on business, so when they read my application will they be wondering why the last time I saw him was not the same day as the application date? Do I need to explain that he is gone on business in part 5 or is this irrelevant?

3. Also my husband does do quite a bit of traveling in the summer for work so do we even have to mention that anywhere or is that irrelevant to my application? 
i. So on question 1.6 (how often do you meet) can we still just answer – We are married and live together
ii. Question 1.8 (How do you keep in touch) Can we again just answer we are 
married and live together or do we have to put we keep in touch via phone and email to take in to account while he is traveling. or is this again irrelevant?

Also just to double check we do *NOT* need to mention anywhere that my husband has a permanent USA green card nor do we need to make a copy of it to submit. Is that correct or not?

Thank you again for all the help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

1. Chances are, whatever date you put down will be the 'valid from' date of your visa, so be careful as you cannot leave for UK before that date.
2 & 3.
Quite irrelevant, so forget about his business trips.
Just answer co-habiting.


----------



## HW2009 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## ExpatBA (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm in a similar situation with the VAF4A application form with a query:

I'm living in Buenos Aires with my Argentinean wife and when we looked through the VAF4A application form it asks in Part 10 (dealing with which Appendix to choose):-

You should choose Appendix 2 if you wish to come to the UK as: 
The spouse or civil partner of someone settled in the UK;

It doesn't include the spouse or civil partner of a UK citizen. Does that mean that even though I'm living outside of the UK I'm still deemed as settled in the UK? It's all very confusing as there is no other Appendix to choose that includes being the civil partner to a UK citizen. 

All comments are welcome!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. British citizen will be deemed settled as soon as they land in UK. So complete Appendix 2.


----------



## ExpatBA (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks Joppa,

Could you point me in the right direction where I can confirm this information.

Cheers!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, it's the basic concept of British nationality law and immigration rules. Just take my word for it and complete Appendix 2! Nobody will question you.


----------



## ExpatBA (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks again Joppa. You're a wealth of knowledge on this forum!


----------



## ExpatBA (Sep 3, 2013)

Joppa, 

I have another question with regard to Appendix 2 and the financial requirement: Both my Argentinean wife and I have 'potential employment' offers on our arrival in the UK in that nothing is concrete until we arrive on British shores. As it is not currently a fully contractual job offer should we still mention it in Appendix 2 as the likelihood of us both starting work on arrival is very high? I am under the impression that if we have more than the 18k in cash savings then the employment offers aren't as important - is that the case? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your wife's potential employment plays no part in the application, so leave it out. As for your own job offer, how are you meeting the requirement? Unless you have savings of £62,500, you need to qualify under Cat A or B, which both requires a confirmed job offer in UK starting within 3 months of your return earning at least £18,600. If the job offer is for a smaller salary, you can make up the difference in savings, but you need at least £16,000 plus 2.5 times the shortfall.
You need to tell us more about your finance to advise you further.


----------



## ExpatBA (Sep 3, 2013)

*Appendix 2*

I have around 30k in savings which I thought was enough to qualify without the confirmed job offer but from what you've told me, obviously not. I'll need to contact the potential job offer and explain the situation. As for my wife, is she completely exempt from the application or can we contact her potential employer too about a concrete job offer?


----------



## ExpatBA (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Joppa,

I have around 30k in savings which I thought was enough to qualify without the confirmed job offer but from what you've told me, obviously not. I'll need to contact the employer and explain that a concrete job offer is essential in my application. As for my wife, is she completely exempt from the application or can we contact her potential employer too about a concrete job offer? 

Thanks!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Please don't duplicate post. When can answer, they will.

You'll need to have been earning £18,600 for the past 6 months whilst in Argentina AND have a confirmed job offer in the UK starting within 3 month's of your return making that at least that much. It's your responsibility to meet the financial requirement. Your wife's ability to get a job is immaterial and before she has a spouse visa which gives her the right to work, an employer will not be able to offer her a job.


----------



## ExpatBA (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for your comments Nyclon.

I've recently finished with my last employer here in Argentina and haven't in the last year earned £18,600. I do however have combined savings with my wife of around 30k. Does this mean that the Financial Requirement will be rejected? Does my daughter's British citizenship change anything?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

No it does'nt...


----------



## ExpatBA (Sep 3, 2013)

No it doesn't for..
1) My financial requirement will get rejected Or
2) My daughter's British citizenship counts for nought

Or both..?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

ExpatBA said:


> Thanks for your comments Nyclon.
> 
> I've recently finished with my last employer here in Argentina and haven't in the last year earned £18,600. I do however have combined savings with my wife of around 30k. Does this mean that the Financial Requirement will be rejected? Does my daughter's British citizenship change anything?


If you haven't been earning £18,600/ year in Argentina and you don't have £62,500 in savings between the 2 of you then your only choice is to return to the UK on your own, take up employment earning £18,600/ year or more and after you have had the job for 6 months or more your wife can apply from Argentina. Having a daughter with British citizenship doesn't change anything.


----------



## ExpatBA (Sep 3, 2013)

Would it be easier for my wife to apply for a Work Visa instead if she has a contracted job offer in the UK? How difficult is it to obtain a Work Visa? The status of settlement could be postponed until a later date.


----------



## BronwynBean (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi

You can take a look at the current fixed rules for meeting the financial requirements here 
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...DIs/chp8-annex/section-FM-1.7.pdf?view=Binary

They have a few case studies which may help you understand your situation a little better, you are the applicants partner and the financials fall only on you, what you earned or will earn.... If your wife has a job lined up, could they not bring her in on a work visa? 

Bronwyn


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Unless her job is on the shortage occupation list or she has some extraordinary skill, Tier 2 work visas are extremely difficult to qualify for. Employers must prove that there is no one in the UK or EU who can fill the position so unless she is in some very specialised occupation, with advanced qualifications and experience, her chances are slim.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The only realistic hope for work visa, if not in shortage occupation, is if her current employer can transfer her to UK (intra-company transfer). This assumes of course that they are a multi-national company with international exposure.


----------



## ExpatBA (Sep 3, 2013)

Joppa,

1. So unless you work for a mulit-national or are categorised 'in shortage occupation' there's no chance of obtaining a Work Visa? 

2. If the applicant's sponsor earns less than £18,600 per annum (even living outside of the UK) then there's also no chance of obtaining a Spouse Visa even if you have considerable savings (which fall below the £62,500 savings threshold)?

3. The savings can only be used to top-up any future employment contract in the UK (which starts less than 3 months on arrival in the UK) if the job offer falls below £18,600? 

Is that the gist of it for 1, 2 & 3?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

ExpatBA said:


> Joppa,
> 
> 1. So unless you work for a mulit-national or are categorised 'in shortage occupation' there's no chance of obtaining a Work Visa?


It's very difficult.



> 2. If the applicant's sponsor earns less than £18,600 per annum (even living outside of the UK) then there's also no chance of obtaining a Spouse Visa even if you have considerable savings (which fall below the £62,500 savings threshold)?


Correct. Savings can't be added to your oversees income to reach the financial requirement. 



> 3. The savings can only be used to top-up any future employment contract in the UK (which starts less than 3 months on arrival in the UK) if the job offer falls below £18,600?


Correct, but unless you met the financial requirement in some way whilst oversees, this is irrelevant.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ExpatBA said:


> Joppa,
> 
> 1. So unless you work for a mulit-national or are categorised 'in shortage occupation' there's no chance of obtaining a Work Visa?


Never say never, but 99% unlikely to get a visa. 



> 2. If the applicant's sponsor earns less than £18,600 per annum (even living outside of the UK) then there's also no chance of obtaining a Spouse Visa even if you have considerable savings (which fall below the £62,500 savings threshold)?


Well, not straightaway. In that case you have to work in UK for 6 months, and if it doesn't pay £18,600, it can be supplemented by savings at the rate of 16000 + 2.5 of shortfall.



> 3. The savings can only be used to top-up any future employment contract in the UK (which starts less than 3 months on arrival in the UK) if the job offer falls below £18,600?


As above if you don't qualify on savings alone.


----------



## ExpatBA (Sep 3, 2013)

Now the information is clear however unpleasant. Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## khadija85 (Apr 20, 2014)

is the appendix 2 vaf4a must to be submit online?


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

No you print off the form and complete by hand.


----------

